# 3000 cheers to Alex_Murphy



## lsp

Complimenti Alex, keep it up!

L


----------



## _forumuser_

Complimenti Alex! I can't promise, but I'll try to get good old Ben to peal for the occasion!


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Alex,

Congrats! Your precision, calm and politeness is a joy, no wait, that was Irene's Congrats thread.

Just teasing -- you've come a long way, baby, as the old Virginia Slims used to say, and we love having you around.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations Mr Murphy! 
We miss all your questions about Italian grammar..(am I taking the piss out of ye, mate?  )


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ohhhhhhh I think you are

Thanks LSP for the thread, all I do is just annoy everybody here anyway
Was kinda surprised.



One day I'll be fluent, I promise!


----------



## sabrinita85

*

CONGRATS
!  !  !  !**


*​


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful! I always read your posts with interest. Looking forward to the next thousand.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Complimenti Alex, per i tuoi numerosissimi messaggi: 3.000!


----------



## Saoul

Ciao nonna, congratulazione a te e a tutta la squadra di "un posto al sole".

Tuo nipote Sbronzo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I can't help it if I'm addicted to that cheesy show!


----------



## danalto

Buonasera. Posso farle i miei complimenti?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Se mi dai anche una regalo grande


----------



## ireney

3000? No way, I'll need CPR before I reach 1000! How about one nice, big, "CONGRATULATIONS!" instead?


----------



## Alxmrphi

2,999 to go Irene!


----------



## danalto

Alex_Murphy said:


> Se mi dai anche un regalo grande


A gift? 
Uhm...let's be nice, with the *kids  *
what would you like to have for Xmas?


----------



## Alxmrphi

A brain that can understand fluent Italian! 
... or a new guitar


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Each time I see your foggy avatar I'm sure I'm going to learn something.
(incredible, uhu?  )
Complimenti, as they said!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ok... it sort of looks like Big Ben, and then Il Torre Pendente, then, a rocket?
Might take a bit of explanation


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Alex!
I always enjoy reading your posts. Even when I have to disagree with you!


----------



## fran06

Estremamente in ritardo.......

CONGRATULAZIONI ALEX!!!!!!!

Ciao


----------



## Frenko

Bravo!

Here is the guitar


----------



## Alxmrphi

hmmm... non mi piace molto, altre?


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSAM !!!   *​


----------



## Alxmrphi

e lo stesso a te


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ctoaurnilantgos, flolew freroo!

Eojny yuor trhid mlstenioe, and may you * hvae tnos and tnos of anrwses to yuor eervy qurey in Ilaitan.

*(3 letter-words can't be fixed  )

Regards,

SV 

PS: This crazy mess could be clear as water with just a *click*


----------



## fenixpollo

_Murphy... it's you..._

...who keeps us thinking and on our toes.  Congrats on your 3K!  Keep it up!


----------

